# It's the ladies and girls that love the bling: Need info on Girls-Juniors-Misses-Ladies sizes, and Popular Brands of tee shirts for them.



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

After giving a few shirts with rhinestones away, I've found that only women and girls are interested in rhinestone decorated shirts. Me, being the typical male knows absolutely nothing about sizing, groupings and any other style and/or fit of shirts for the feminine gender. Can some of you gals help me (us guys) out and tutor me about the different in all that stuff. What age are misses for? What are the preferred length, neck type, arm type, ETC. Who makes the better comfort/feeling shirts in better proportions. I really need help cause I have a couple hundred shirts in men's sizes and none for women or girls.


----------



## isabella24 (Jul 3, 2009)

here' a reference 
for XS 
shoulder:32cm breast:37.5cm length: 53 cm 
for x 
shoulder:33.5 cm breast:39 cm length: 54.5 cm 
for M 
shoulder:35.5 cm breast:41 cm length: 56 cm
for L 
shoulder:37.5 cm breast:43.5 cm length: 59 cm

BTW, ladies love bling, especially rhinestone.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

As far as shirt types there are a few that I love to use 

My Favorites are made from Bella

I love these styles here and carry both of them for the ladies








8703 BE LAD SHEER SS SCOOP NK TEE







*Bella 8703*


6050 BE LAD HEATHERED RINGER







*Bella 6050*

As far as a standard cut tee that is more unisex, I love the american apparel 2001.

It has a great fit for men or women and works for most, when not wanting the more feminine fit 
of a womens tee. 

The bella scoopneck above are really loved my the younger girls
as they are a very stretchy and fitted, they are also a longer length. 

Hope this helps some Terry. I have to agree the ladies love the bling, and dont forger about those junior girls too  They like to be shiny.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Who are misses sizes and who are junior sizes? I guess grown are just ladies sizes? Sorry but my kids were both boys and Cathy always did clothing shopping without me so I know nothing about that stuff. Heck, I thought I wore a large till I bought a pack ot T-shirts for myself and found out I needed an XL.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Misses sizes are hard to find unless you do a t-shirt. Some people have suggested hanes silver for her, but they did not go over well with my customers. Most vendors have small run shirt. Bella is nice and my customers love them but size is a problem for the more normal size woman. You may also try anvil fitted cap sleeve/ ladies crewneck. They do go up to a 3X for ladies and are a little larger run than bella


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are only attracting Ladies with Rhinestones then I would take a look at the designs. I cater to men designs and I am doing alot of layering. I just did a job for a mens motorcycle club where I rhinestoned the vests with bikes and flames, some had skulls, and the club name in rhinestones, I also get a lot of sales for stoned jeans and jean jackets with skulls, wings, fleurs, or crosses layered with screen printed designs. I also did a job for a Rim shop that was screen printed and the rim was in rhinestones. I sale a lot of hip hop t-shirts were I rhinestone the t-shirt to look like they are wearing one of those big hip hop chains. I use studs and stones to add dimension, makes it look real until you get close up on it. 

I have to agree many more deisgns ideas for the ladies because you can just rhinestone the word "hottie" on a tank and the ladies will go ape but to get the mens money you have to be creative,
But it is definetely a big market for it.

Chip.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Terry...

When I was in Long Beach, I fell in love with a girls tee made by Royal Apparel. I have a niece who I make some shirts for.. usually the standard Gildans, but I know that is not the best feel and cut for rhinestone girly shirts, even for the young crowd. I am aware of Limited Too, Justice and alot of little girl brands, and they do have nicer fabrics and cuts even for little girls. When I saw the Royal Apparel shirt, I knew it would be perfect for rhinestones (I had my eye out for sometimes for a blank to use with this.)

I will try to find the model number for you. It may take me a little bit of time, but if you want to look around at Royal Apparel, they did have this one tee that was cut nice. Now, when I was talking to the fellow there, he said it was a unisex cut, but the Royal Apparel girl who was there totally agreed with me when I was surprised bc she could see the feminine cut in the tee. I mentioned rhinestones and she agreed. So if you check Royal Apparel, if I am remembering who and what correctly (I was in the hospital hours later getting a spinal tap, so some of the things I learned and saw weren't a priority for committing to memory - so some of it IS a blur a little bit, haha!)

Of course, I haven't had a chance to wash a sample, so I don't know about the shrinking or pilling situation... I just know as a very, very nice feeling and cut blank, Royal Apparel had the one that I want to try out. I haven't looked elsewhere (Gildans, Jerzees, etc.) I know this isn't much help, but I'm pointing an arrow in a direction for ya! 

If and when you find your winners, please let me know. I also need nice ladies and girls shirts. This rhinestone stuff might be becoming a real reality now that hand setting might not be the "only" way for me!!  (Too impatient for that!!)

Okay, best wishes as always. =)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, Terry, I forgot, to me, when I shop for myself since I don't carry ladies stuff: Juniors is more like high school and the twenty-something set. Ladies and misses are more like how women who are mothers and/or a filled out and/or full figured tend to fill out clothes. Petite is for women under a certain height (at almost 6 foot myself, I have to kind of guess here) but I think it is around 5'4" maybe. You may need to carry petites if you fill a ladies line. They are not as long so they fall nicely at the waist. They are cut to follow the body properly that way. 

Hopefully someone else can expand on this more, and/or more accurately, for you, but it's a place to start. Mark is looking for our bag of samples and info from Long Beach. No luck yet. Sorry.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> If you are only attracting Ladies with Rhinestones then I would take a look at the designs. I cater to men designs and I am doing alot of layering. I just did a job for a mens motorcycle club where I rhinestoned the vests with bikes and flames, some had skulls, and the club name in rhinestones, I also get a lot of sales for stoned jeans and jean jackets with skulls, wings, fleurs, or crosses layered with screen printed designs. I also did a job for a Rim shop that was screen printed and the rim was in rhinestones. I sale a lot of hip hop t-shirts were I rhinestone the t-shirt to look like they are wearing one of those big hip hop chains. I use studs and stones to add dimension, makes it look real until you get close up on it.
> 
> I have to agree many more deisgns ideas for the ladies because you can just rhinestone the word "hottie" on a tank and the ladies will go ape but to get the mens money you have to be creative,
> But it is definetely a big market for it.
> ...


Chip, I totally agree with you here, I just returned from Vegas doing some research and I saw as much men wearing Rhinestones and Rhinestuds, as I did women,, and alot were layered looks, like what you mentioned,, i loved it, it was great to see this.. I saw alot of blue , red , black, stones,, and of course clear,, on the guys,
I design for some designer lines, that had there fall line out, in vegas in the venetian and bellagio, and 
we are mixing up studs and stones and nailheads, all together.

Bobbie, 
I also agree with you one of my own lines the best sellers are Bella, for fem cut and length.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

